# Hublot classic fusion Rubber or Alligator strap?



## andyvn579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all, i am new here. Been thinking about the Classic Fusion but not sure about the look and feel or rubber strap vs alligator strap. Anyone has experience with them? Any photos would be appreciated? Do you think their rubber is nice enough in case you need to wear it with a suit? Or it's better to go with alligator option?

Thank you


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Alligator always.


----------



## GusInVegas (May 12, 2018)

I generally like the rubber strap for most use but that alligator strap I'd use when I'm wearing a suit and or in a business meeting.


----------



## orbitalheel (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice to see a fellow Las Vegan around here! My vote goes for the rubber.


----------



## Blaughva (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree, rubber looks best for most occasions.


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Alligator

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Alligator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

I prefer rubber as long as it's nice enough, which in Hublot's case, I'm pretty sure is more than nice enough. Unlike leathers in general, rubber doesn't care if it gets wet.


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

Alligator is great...but ya know.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Gator over rubber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjich (Aug 14, 2015)

Alligator. It has rubber backing anyway !


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

Alligator is better.


----------



## poseidonsvault (Dec 16, 2018)

really depends on the piece. can’t go wrong with either but rubber just looks more original on a Hublot.


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

Alligator is definitely dressier. I think of the classic fusion as a dressier watch, so I would go with alligator.


----------

